# Tornadoes rip through U.S.



## Starbeast (Apr 29, 2011)

Tornadoes ravage U.S. for a few days killing and injuring hundreds of people!​


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Apr 29, 2011)

YouTube - Tuscaloosa, AL Natural Disaster: Mile Wide Tornadoes Slam Homes​


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 29, 2011)

YouTube - Tuscaloosa, Alabama Terrorized by Tornadoes, Hundreds Dead​


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 29, 2011)

Edge of a Tornado caught on security cameras.​ 
Second footage begins at 1:04​


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Rosemary (May 2, 2011)

Another horrific disaster!

I do hope our American Chrons are all ok.  It's rather worrying when you can't get through via phone or internet, as we can't ask them if they are hurt or need anything sent over.


----------



## Starbeast (May 26, 2011)

Tornadoes Continue!​


----------



## Starbeast (May 26, 2011)

*Multiple Tornadoes*​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuUooEoPtQI​ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAeJMb62cMM​


----------



## Starbeast (May 26, 2011)

Joplin, Missouri​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Flwn1vmKvo​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_d-BAjy2ZM​


----------



## Highlander (May 29, 2011)

Hi Starbeast,

Couldn't see the latest two posts - they don't seem to be available in the UK.  It must be terrifying on the ground - but some of the video footage takers are possibly a bit foolhardy as well.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 5, 2011)

Another tornado struck on the first of June​


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 5, 2011)




----------

